# 17' Mitzi 70hp 2-stroke prop



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Mitzi Skiff as well 2011 15. I run a 4 blade SS Powertech RXB4 on my Etec 40. The stock prop would push my boat 36 37 with me in it. Now it hits 33 with the 4 blade, but has crazy stern lift and rockets out of the hole.


----------

